# What is a "MK54"?



## phridum (Mar 13, 2010)

I have frequently seen this little nylon accessory on the internet. Apparently it's for keeping your MK54 out of the way, so I'm assuming it's something regularly accessed, but isn't typically worn on deuce gear.

My googlefu would have me believe this could only be either a new torpedo or a suitcase bomb...though it looks like a trip flare or some odd thing. Why one handed access would be good for that I have no idea.

Best guess is that it's the beeper clicker doodad for transmitting morse code. Anyone actually know?

http://www.csmgear.com/cgi-bin/imca...k54holder&cat=4&page=1&search=&since=&status=


----------



## moobob (Mar 13, 2010)

It's an initiator dude. For demo.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 13, 2010)

searched my ass off and no joy.... good luck


----------



## phridum (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh. My only experience is with Claymores. So it's like a universal clacker? Cool. Thanks, Moobob.


----------



## digrar (Mar 13, 2010)

The M57 is an elec device though, the MK54 is for non elec signal tube.


----------

